# Rounded Corner Aquariums



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Mar 2012)

I rather like the look of this but they don't seem to be available in a suitable size:

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... ducts.html

Does anyone else else make glass tanks with rounded corners in a good range of sizes? I'm probably looking at 900 x 500 x 500 or maybe a tad smaller if I can get it.


----------



## BigTom (19 Mar 2012)

Aqua One have a range of round corner tanks ('AquaStyle', I think?) up to about that sort of size.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (19 Mar 2012)

Thanks,I'll have a look!


----------



## foxfish (19 Mar 2012)

Interpet make a range http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp? ... f_id=53525

I was looking at a round corner tank a few year back & there were some great tanks on the market, all chinese made in the same factory, although sold under different names!

The ones that really appealed to me were being sold as "Turtle tanks" they had great dimensions being wide & shallow but after a quick look on the web I could not find any for sale.
However my locale outlet still has several of the 90 x 50 x 40h for sale....


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

Superfish have them too
I think MA have them as an own brand


----------



## curefan (20 Apr 2012)

I was told that you get an obscure view when you look at them from an angle...this put me off a bit!


----------

